# The amazing tumbling bottle of Panama



## Paul33 (18/11/17)

So in my haste to leave work yesterday at 5pm I grabbed my mod and juice and other unimportant things like lunch box and cell phone and wallet, jumped in the car and raced into traffic just to not move really at all cause every one else in Durban had the same plan...

As I reached down to grab my bottle to drip I only came back up with the dripper as I hadn't closed the bottle properly BUT I had closed it enough for it to lift the bottle out my cup holder and go rolling around under my pedals while juice poured out and went EVERYWHERE!!

I suppose the only silver lining to this tale of despair is that now my car smells like Panama and I'm sure there are worse things for your car to smell like...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------

